# Questions about Pigment Samples?



## tiramisu (Oct 19, 2005)

How can you get pigment samples?  Can you get them/request them at any MAC counter, or does it have to be a MAC (freestanding) store? My nearest store is like an hour away so I would hope I could just head to a Marshall Fields, but would like to know in advance!  thanks


----------



## pinkflamingo (Oct 19, 2005)

I ask for them whenever I go to my closest Mac counter (at a Dillard's store.)  I only ask if I am making a purchase and the SA isn't too busy.  THe only problem is there aren't many choices.  (whatever is leftover from the last collection, basically).  If you want the full range of pigments, you have to go to a free-standing store.


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 20, 2005)

Aside from purchasing them from the evil internet site e***, people sometimes have them up for swapping. Or you could grab a bunch of friends, buy a full-size each, and split equally among you all. So you buy 6 in total and split them so you all get 6 colours. It's a dream!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 20, 2005)

A question - is a counter able to decide that they do not want to give pigment samples out? Mine used to, well half of the SAs used to say we don't and half would, but some time back one that used to said 'we're not allowed to give them anymore'.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_A question - is a counter able to decide that they do not want to give pigment samples out? Mine used to, well half of the SAs used to say we don't and half would, but some time back one that used to said 'we're not allowed to give them anymore'._

 
Last weekend I got 3 FULL containers of pigment samples from my MA at the local freestanding store, so I guess it's up to the store and/or the MA's...


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 20, 2005)

GGsoul, I am jealous!!  Thanks for sharing that info w/me.  I'll see if I ask _really_ nicely what happens the next time I am at a counter.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Oct 30, 2005)

*how do you get a pigment sample?*

I see people's traincase pictures in that thread and they have pigment samples. at one time I had blue pigment, but I returned it because it was so much and I was using so little of it at a time I figured it wasn't worth it. but I still hear tons of rave about pigments. how does one aquire samples to play around with?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 30, 2005)

I got mine off of eBay.
I got like 24 of them for something like 45 dollars.


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have some for sale under my for sale/swap thread!  They come in 1/4 tsp. and the prices are $3 each, 2 for $5, or 5 for $10!  That prices already includes shipping/handling costs as well!  You choose what colors you want from what I currently have available.  I currently have about 16 diff. colors!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 30, 2005)

Or....you could ask for them at a MAC store, you might get one depending if the MAs are 8itches or not. Sometimes they are just mean about samples.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine are all free samples from the Mac counter, i sometimes ask if i can have one when i buy stuff. Half of the time i've been told they don't do pigment samples and half of the time they had no problem giving me one.
I got such a huge Coco sample and it'll last me for ages, i didn't even know it was LE and such a good colour when i asked for it!


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

i go to the counter and ask for em...


----------



## calbear (Oct 31, 2005)

It isn't always about if the MA's are being '8itches' - sometimes it's about if the counter manager has decided to allow the MA's to give out samples.  Some counters don't even provide sample jars for MA's to give samples.  But I guess thinking positively of the MA's or giving them the benefit of the  doubt is too much to ask.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

*How many samples in MAC Pigment?*

Do you guys know how many 1/4 tsp samples I could get out of one jar of MAC Pigment?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

I think it is around 12. It would probably vary a little by the texture of the pigment. Some are less volumous, like the mattes and metals. The frost ones tend to be more "fluffy".


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks hun!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 4, 2006)

The last section of this FAQ should help you: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25416


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2006)

*Pigment samples*

well I thought would be nice to sell a few samples seen as I'm NEVER gonna get through the whole jars of pigments I have but I'm wondering what do you use to measure them out??
and anyone in the UK no where I can get the jars from?


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 18, 2006)

i think most people just use a teaspoon, 1/2 teaspoon, 1/4 teaspoon etc


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 18, 2006)

Use a 1/4 tsp measuring spoonn (metal is best) and you can buy empty sample jars on ebay.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 19, 2006)

empty sample jars can be boight at my favourite stationary store- Muji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the travel accessories area


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 19, 2006)

Im thinking of doing the same thing and i found these

Muji 
Ebay Here


----------



## Sarah (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 19, 2006)

There's a few threads floating around that might help:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=37239
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34561
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=33579


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 19, 2006)

You can find measuring spoons in most decent shops that sell cooking equipment. I bought mine from www.lakelandlimited.com, I think, but the Kitchen department of stores such as John Lewis should also have them.

See: http://www.lakelandlimited.co.uk/product.aspx/!7227


----------



## kimmy (Jan 31, 2006)

*piggie samples!!*

soo today, i was doing some new swatches, this time using the three piggie samples i have. my mom got me some mac off eBay a while back, and the lady sent samples of cornflower, pink pearl and rose pigments. 

when i was doing the swatches, i realized how amazing these little things are. but i'm really hesitant to go spend like $18 on a jar of something like a pigment when i'm not sure if i like the colour.

so i want to get more of these samples...how do people get these; do you go to the mac counter/store and ask for them? or do you have to buy them from someone like from here or eBay?


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 31, 2006)

look in the clearance bin.  a lot of people sell samples. some places give them out, but it's a better bet to buy a bunch off of someone in the clearance bin.

either that or make a list of your most wnated and put it in want ads.  hopefully someone has them all and you can just buy off of one person (and save on shipping)


----------



## user2 (Jan 31, 2006)

If there's a MAC MA that really really likes you she will give you some samples...otherwise take a look at my sales list!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 31, 2006)

I have bought them from an ebay seller and have gotten them at MAC counters.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 31, 2006)

I buy mine from eBay, and a few people on here


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jan 31, 2006)

The MAC SA's at my counter/freestanding store are always happy to give me samples! Not just pigment samples either! Also, I got alot of DC'd samples from swapping on MUA.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 31, 2006)

I've gotten samples from my counter, but mostly bought samples off Ebay. The seller was Kanachan and they have alot of selection and don't charge crazy shipping rates, they shipped quickly. Actually, with my first order they messed up and sent me my order twice! So that was pretty swell, although now everyone on Specktra will think I'm an immoral crook.


----------



## labwom (Feb 1, 2006)

I get laot of mine off ebay or make up alley!


----------



## doloreshaze (Feb 1, 2006)

I always buy my samples from star-coast on Ebay. Their prices are very reasonable and shipping is often free. They also give very generous samples ... you are paying for 1/4 tsp but you get much more (probably 1/2 tsp).


----------



## Peaches (Feb 22, 2006)

*How many samples to a fullsize pigment?*

Hi,

How many pigment samples would one get out of a fullsize Coco and Fairylite?

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks in advance 

Peaches xx


----------



## Turbokittykat (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a difficult question to answer.

It depends on the density of the pigment because whilst samples are usually measured by volume (1/4tsp), full jars are measured by weight (most, but not all, are 7.5g). Since different textures of pigment have different densities, 7.5g of different pigments will fill different volumes. So, basically, depending on the texture of the pigment and how tightly packed or not it is, you'll get a different number of 1/4 tsp samples out of a full jar.

However, for the purposes of estimating, it is generally said that a frost pigment contains roughly 3 full tsp, so around 12 x 1/4tsp samples. That's only a rough estimate though and you're likely to get more from some pigments and less from others.


----------



## Peaches (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## martygreene (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks turbokittykat for answering her post.

This is covered however, in the FAQ forum, and a quick search does pull it up. The thread is here: http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25416


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 29, 2006)

*How long do pigment samples last you?*

I am considering buying some pigment samples on eBay, but 1/4 teaspoon doesn't sound like very much.  How long do these normally last you ladies?  TIA!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I have around 30, and because it's not like I use all 30 of them everyday, they'll probably last for at least 6 months.


----------



## KJam (Mar 29, 2006)

You can probably get 20 - 30 uses out of a 1/4 tsp sample


----------



## mellimello (Mar 29, 2006)

Depending on how much you apply I'd say anywhere from 20-40 uses. They really do last a long time.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 29, 2006)

They will last for a long time. It only takes a teensy bit to do your entire lid. The color is much more concentrated than regular eyeshadows.


----------



## Auryane (Mar 29, 2006)

I love pigments! I like to use 2-3 different pigments for one look. Since I prefer a subtle look, I use only a teeny-tiny bit, and 1/4 teaspoon will usually last a least 50 uses. If you're using it as the only only, prefer 20-25


----------



## MACBunny (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks girlies!  Definitely sounds like it's worth it--eBay here I come!


----------



## user2 (Mar 29, 2006)

I gave my mom a tiny sample mixed from Pink Pearl pigment and Deckchair pigment and she looked at me with a look that said "Are you serious? That won't last one time I use it!" And now she still has it!


----------



## j babyy (Mar 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACBunny* 
_I am considering buying some pigment samples on eBay, but 1/4 teaspoon doesn't sound like very much.  How long do these normally last you ladies?  TIA!_

 

i know this probably isnt the case...but if you live anywhere near a freestanding store, i would just go ask for a few samples everytime you go...then you dont have to pay for them, and..they all last a very long time, and if you get them at the store, some MAs give you more than 1/4 teaspoon


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't get mine on ebay.  Shipping charges suck.  But you might find some really good prices, who knows.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 29, 2006)

My samples usually end up only lasting me a few months-I can't seem to keep them in the jars & end up spilling them all over.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 
_I wouldn't get mine on ebay.  Shipping charges suck.  But you might find some really good prices, who knows._

 
They do suck! And as the eBay newbie I was, I paid US$6 for 1/ tsp Forest Green and barely use it. =(  But I scored a full tsp of the Lingerie pigments plus 2 others (Pink Bronze & Kelly Green, full tsp), for $25 US including shipping...considering it's about how much I paid for my first batch which were only 1/2 tsp, it was a great deal!


----------



## brandi (Mar 30, 2006)

lets put it this way... i got a sample from the MAC store idk how much it was but i still have it and it's from last september/october!!!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 30, 2006)

dude, then full sized pigments last for years!

im getting my first pigments when sweetie cake arrives!

i got my first sample, but just wasted it kinda? haha i just wanted to experiment so i did whatever, since it was free haha.  i got tired of experimenting so i just made some lipbalm with it.


OH one more question.. I went to CCO one day, and I saw this gorgeous pigment.  I opened it up and saw it was all hard, crusty and not pigment looking.. how come it got like that?


----------



## KJam (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_I went to CCO one day, and I saw this gorgeous pigment.  I opened it up and saw it was all hard, crusty and not pigment looking.. how come it got like that?_

 
It was probably a MAC shimmersouffle - they're in the same jars and look like a pigment until you open it - they're like a mousse.


----------



## brandi (Mar 30, 2006)

hmm.... some of my new pigments when i first opened them it had little balls in it mixed with loose powder.... idk why they are like that but they crumble really fast... maybe from moving all around in the jar? i have no idea!

and for it to be crusty looking that really weird?
but pigments last forever!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 30, 2006)

the crusty thing was probably a shimmersouffle, apparently there were some consistency problems with them, and they dried out and got crusty, hence the reason they were in the CCOs to begin with.

1/4 tsp will last you a LONG time. i've had a bunch for 4 months, and you can't tell i've touched them, even though i use them regularly. just use the color on the lid, because a little goes a long way.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 30, 2006)

My samples have lasted forever, but I did get samples of colors I know I wouldn't use alot.  Still you should easily get at least 20 uses out of 1/4 tsp, even if you use it every day.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a lovely 1/4tsp sample of Blue Brown in a swap on MUA and I've used about 3 or 4 times and it barely looks like I've touched it. 
They're better than buying the full jar of colours that you wont use often.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 30, 2006)

My stepdaughter has three pigments, the full sized jars & they look full, even though she uses them & she has had them for over 3 years now!!  I can't wait to start buying me some pigments, but I want to go to the Pro store for that, lots more colors!!


----------



## MNSTRHSPTL (May 1, 2006)

*Pigment Samples.*

How long do they usually last if you were to use them everyday?


----------



## bellaetoile (May 1, 2006)

i swear there's several threads on this, try searching..

but to answer your question, i've had 1/4 tsp. samples for 6 months now, with regular use, and i can't even tell they've been touched. as long as your not like, bathing in the pigments, even samples will last a loooooong time.


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 30, 2006)

*Pigment Samples?*

I might be doing a pigment sample for a friend, but how would you sanatize the pigment and everything used for the sample?

Also, where can you buy the little containers that work for this?


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 30, 2006)

well..i really wouldn't worry about sanitizing the pigment..it's a dry product, with preservatives and such that would kill any germs that managed to try to survive in it...and just use a clean spoon. you can buy the containers online on ebay or from some companies like coastalscents or twisted fayte..


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks so much.


----------



## bellaetoile (Sep 30, 2006)

you can't really sanitize pigment. but since the product is dry, it doesn't harbor germs like liquid and emollient-based products. moisture is really what germs and bacteria need in order to cultivate and reproduce, to pigments are pretty safe, since they're completely dry. clean sample jars can be purchased at online retailers, like miss marley said, or on ebay, or through select beauty stores. use a clean spoon, and only use jars once, and you should be fine.


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Piggie samples*

I see a lot of people on here who get free piggie samples from their MAC.  Am I the only one who didn't know that MAC does this?   How does it work?  Do you ask for them?  Do only the PRO stores do it, or the freestandings and counters too?

Sorry for being so dumb!


----------



## kare31 (Oct 23, 2006)

Not a dumb question at all!  I think each store/counter has it's own policy about pigment samples; some give them out, some don't.  Never hurts to ask.  I generally only ask for a pigment sample if I'm buying a substantial ($100 or more) amount of other products, and it's a shade I truly dont see myself wearing and want to play with it at home to see if it works for me before i buy.

Here's a good link with lots of info on pigment samples:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...igment+samples

HTH


----------



## Dawn (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree with the above.  If there is one I'd like to try before buying, I will just ask if they could sample me a little to try, I'm sure they would much rather do that if they can then to have you buy it and return it if you didn't like it.  It all depends on the store and the MA helping you.  At the one MAC store I go to occasionally, they won't give you squat no matter what you buy.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 24, 2006)

i think you can get them at any store. I usually tell the MA that i would like to have a sample before comitting to the pigment because i would hate to buy it and then return it. Which is pretty reasonable. They usually don't make a fuss about it. I have noticed though that even though they always give the sample, the size of the sample will depend on the MA. HTH


----------



## Miss World (May 22, 2007)

Is there a rule on getting samples at MAC? the staff here in the UAE get weird if I ask about it! and I was told that you have to have spent at least 200$ per reciept if you want to get pigment samples.. generally, how does getting samples work at MAC?


----------



## Edie (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I am not sure if you have to spend any money to get samples although I got 2 pigment samples today and I only spent $80. Although I am a regular there and they know I spend almost 3/4 of my paycheck every week there.

But even when I went to a pro store I didn't spend that much and I got a sample.

Im not sure if they dont want to give out samples because they think people wont buy them at all?

I always seem eager to buy them and maybe thats why they don't mind.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss World* 

 
_Is there a rule on getting samples at MAC? the staff here in the UAE get weird if I ask about it! and I was told that you have to have spent at least 200$ per reciept if you want to get pigment samples.. generally, how does getting samples work at MAC?_

 
What the MA at the MAC Concept Store told me when I purchased about AUD$116 worth of MAC Pigments a few weeks ago, I could and should only get ONE sample but he gave me about three anyway just so I can test them before I decide on buying them when I go there again. I also asked for one Dark Soul sample for a friend the other day and the MA gave it anyway even if I didn't purchase anything. 

I suppose it depends on the MA you asked or who's serving you.


----------



## Miss World (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Its weird to me because I've never spent less than 200$USD at MAC on my almost monthly purchases, but was NEVER given any samples even when I asked! and one of the MAs' acted as if she'd be doing me a personal favor if she gave me a sample !!! I ended up saying that I don't want any and left the store.. 

I guess it depends on the MA really.. the ONLY one I dealt with and was nice has left MAC, and other MAs I knew also left.. the newer MAs just drive me crazy. 


anyway
thanks for the answers guys ^_^


----------



## me_jelly (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Hmm..the MAC MA's I've visited so far are always quite nice about pigment samples - I've received 4 very generous samples once for purchasing around $50 worth of items.  The counter where I'm a regular is always really good about samples...I guess it's because they know that I purchase a lot every month and are happy to make samples for me to try before I purchase.  I guess it all depends on the MA

Oh yes, when I visited one Mac store once, they even gave me the leaftover store LE pigments (in the full size jars) that they didn't have the stocks for anymore - so I ended up with 2 1/4 full size jars of LE pigments that day


----------



## giz2000 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I usually give pigment samples to my regular customers...it definitely helps to have a relationship with someone at a counter or store....


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I usually get a good size sample..but once in a while (even if i am buying stuff) Ill get a sample that is like the size of a few specks of dust. It really depends on the MA. Can you get samples of strobe cream? I want to try before I buy. What other samples have yall gotten?


----------



## user79 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

^ You can get a sample of strobe cream, I had a sample of it once. Basically, any product that they can actually make samples of are ok (like creams, pigments, glitters). Of course they can't sample an e/s or a blush for you because they would have to chip off a piece, which is a no go. But pretty much everything which can easily be samples can be done. It does depend on the MA, but as far as I know they are encouraged to give SMALL samples so the customer can try. If you build up a repertoire with the MA, it's easier.


----------



## greentwig (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I'm going to the Pro Store in LA, CA (for the 1st time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I'll have to remember to do this, I always forget.


----------



## eulchen (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

i was told at my counter that pigments are a no-go for samples. i was pretty disappointed when i asked since i didnt have any money at that time and the pigment was sold out anyways (we just get them in store when they are part of a collection) and asked if i could maybe have a tiny bit to play with from the tester jar. maybe i was too greedy? but when i asked a friend some time ago to get me a 15-e/s-pan from a pro store and to ask if they would give me a pro piggie sample they didnt even think twice bout it (according to her) and just made me a steel blue sample...


----------



## Hilly (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

yea its so hit or miss


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

That's so weird! I get samples almost every time I visit a counter. I always ask for pigment samples and I'm never refused, except when there are events. I even went to the Pro store in NYC and asked for a glitter sample, and the guy gave me like 5 BIG samples! Maybe I'm just really nice or something.

I'm also a freelancer, and whenever people ask for samples, I don't even think twice, and make one for them. Maybe I'm not supposed to though?


----------



## MsButterfli (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

i went to the Pro Store here in NY and the nice MA there told me to help myself. I only got 2 pan refills and got 5 samples. i think im gonna get me a full sized chocolate brown and blue brown just cuz of it.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I don't believe there is any MAC-wide rule about pigment samples (but since I work at a counter & not a store I could be wrong), but rather it depends on the location and the MA you're dealing with.

If a customer is nice, or buys a lot, or I'm just having a good day I'll make samples pretty freely.  It's mostly skincare though, since we don't have many pigments to sell.  I almost never give pigment samples when we do have them though, but I think it's mostly cause I don't think of them/the customer doesn't ask.

So, I'd say, there is no harm in asking, but I wouldn't recommend going in just for samples-make it a part of your purchase.


----------



## baby_love (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

about 2 years ago I went to a Nordstrom counter, and I spent about an hour trying to decide what to get. I ended up choosing Aquadasiac but they were out and the MA offered to make me a sample...she just scraped some off with a mascara spoolie.  It was a once in a lifetime thing and I didn't know HOW amazing she was for doing that haha, usually this won't happen.

at stores where they have a lot of pigments, I usually get samples.  I don't usually ask at the counters.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Hmm. I only just got hired in November (2006) and I was told to NEVER ever scrape products. Maybe it's a new rule, or just my manager though?


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

my MA is usually really generous with the samples, but im sure thats because she knows i spend a majority of my disposable income on product and am more likely to buy after trying it with other colors i have at home


----------



## lara (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Pigments and glitters are easily resold for profit on ebay, livejournal, or MU sites like this - if the AM feels that this is an issue, then the pigment and glitter sampling is usually cut right back in that area or to be done only on a set dollar basis. 

I know that glitter and pigment sampling in my area is almost non-existant due to the overtly blatent reselling of samples.


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I agree with Miss World.. here in UAE .. it sounds weird to them if we ask for samples..I even asked once for the discount which in US and Canda offered for the students the MA was confused.. and she said that we don't have such a thing here in Dubai ..but now that i know ..
i will ask for the sample .. ^___^


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I do understand why some MUA don't want to give samples because of people selling them. When I get a sample I usually try to buy two other products or buy a full-sized pigment.


----------



## princess (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I never got any samples of any kind all this time I bought from MAC. Maybe I should try my regular MA and see what she says.


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I sometimes ask for foundation samples so I can try it outside of the store.  I have also asked for a few pigment samples before and I have not run into too many problems.  
I again think that you need to have some sort of relationship with the counter or the MA.  Then there usually is no problem.


----------



## Katura (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

At my counter we carry maybe 5 pigments...and honestly I don't think anyone knows we carry them because we don't have jars out as testers or anything...maybe because we have so few? But no one ever asks about them, or asks for samples...at least in the few weeks I've been working haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But when I used to head up to the Towson MAC...spending a prettttty penny each time, they had no problem giving me a couple samples each time of the pigments they had. Some had more in them than others but I was def. grateful for what I got. I think it has alot to do with the fact that pigments last forever, and giving a sample almost discourages buying a whole jar; and then ofcourse the whole re-selling thing.

But honestly, if you go in to make a purchase, then whats the harm in asking? Or even if you go in to try out skincare and arent 100% about the product and want to try it out with your normal reg. at home, the worst they can say is 'no, sorry, we cant do that'.


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I got a sample of strobe today and cant wait to try it!


----------



## Amaranth (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I was at a freestanding MAC store at the Yorkdale Mall in Toronto (not sure if it's Pro or not, I've only been there twice since I don't live in Toronto), and I only bought two eyeshadows and the MA gave me a sample of Graphito Paint (a while ago...when they still made it haha), and I didn't even ask. I didn't even KNOW they gave samples, ever.


----------



## BlahWah (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Edie* 

 
_I always seem eager to buy them and maybe thats why they don't mind._

 
The girls at the counter closest to me know me fairly well by now, so they're great with helping me out with samples, tho it's usually about foundation rather than pigment.  Anytime I've gotten pigment samples is when they rave about it and I say I'm passing b/c I'm not sure I can use the whole jar or whether the colour will work on me.  I once told a MA that I'll buy shadows and lipsticks from the collection (Sundressing) and find  pigment samples on eBay (well, Specktra really, but anytime I mention this site they think I'm nuts!) and the MA looked at me, told me to wait a sec and gave me about 1/4 tsp of each Softwashed Grey and Gold Dusk.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_I was at a freestanding MAC store at the Yorkdale Mall in Toronto (not sure if it's Pro or not, I've only been there twice since I don't live in Toronto), and I only bought two eyeshadows and the MA gave me a sample of Graphito Paint (a while ago...when they still made it haha), and I didn't even ask. I didn't even KNOW they gave samples, ever._

 
My experience at Yorkdale is usually great (except there are always 15 customers coming in after I step inside = crowded), and the girls & guys there don't hesitate with giving samples.  FYI, it's a freestanding store.  The only pro in Toronto is on Queen St. (so far!!).


----------



## amethyst_star (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I shop  mostly at the Freestanding stores in Toronto, the one at  Scarborough Town Centre and the one on Bloor St. near Bay St. and Bloor, and both stores MA's have always been nice about giving out pigment samples when I make a purchase. Sometimes I will ask for one or two. Some of the MAC counters at The Bay don't give out pigment samples or don't give out certain samples(for example The Bay at Scarborough Town Centre)

I guess it all depends on the MA's and that particular counters policies.


----------



## Amaranth (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Quote:

  My experience at Yorkdale is usually great (except there are always 15 customers coming in after I step inside = crowded), and the girls & guys there don't hesitate with giving samples.  FYI, it's a freestanding store.  The only pro in Toronto is on Queen St. (so far!!).  
 
Yeah, that's true, I'll have to try to milk more samples out of them next time I'm there. Also, it's on a corner, and all the walls are glass, and I've seen quite a few people smash into the glass trying to find I way in. I'm not sure if that's funny or not...


----------



## VioletB (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I NEVER ask for samples.  The day Balloonacy came out in Nordstrom I went to get the pigments.. They were already out of Helium and I was so bummed!! (That's the one I wanted sooo bad.) The girl felt bad and made me a huge sample.  I was so grateful!!  I also was in the other day picking out some paint colors and the MA was NOT hesitant about making me a sample of Flammable and Graphito.. I turned down the Flammable because I was going to buy it anyway.. However, I graciously accepted Graphito.. I think if you get familiar in a particular store and always buy, they are more likely to give you stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, 
Amaranth, I don't think Graphito is discontinued.. They carry it at Nordstrom where I live...?  Maybe just in certain areas...


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Yup! It does depend on which MAs are looking after you. I went to check out Provence and Jardin Aires before I went to work. 

So I was just standing there minding my own business, testing the 2 pigments on the top of my hand when an MA asked if I'm being looked after and if I needed any help. She looked at me weird when I said not really (to "are you being looked after?") but anyway, I asked her if I could get samples of Provence and Jardin Aires because I wasn't sure. I think she got a bit ticked off because I didn't purchase anything (MAC makes me broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and asked for samples. She was a bit hesitant at first but gave them to me anyway. Only thing is, she gave me samples for about 2 applications of eyeshadows (compared to another MA who gave me a generous 1/4 teaspoon of pigments to sample). 

I do understand that the MAs are aware that some people ask for samples and then sell them off on eBay for profit so I am glad/thankful that I can even get 2 samples! 

"Better than nothing!"


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Pigments and glitters are easily resold for profit on ebay, livejournal, or MU sites like this - if the AM feels that this is an issue, then the pigment and glitter sampling is usually cut right back in that area or to be done only on a set dollar basis. 

I know that glitter and pigment sampling in my area is almost non-existant due to the overtly blatent reselling of samples._

 
Good point. However, it depends on how much they give as a sample. Honestly, each time I've gotten samples, the amount is _really _small. It basically wouldn't be re-sellable with such a tiny amount. It's up the the MA to ensure they don't give too much, because a big sample can last ages and the customer wouldn't come back to purchase a full size one!


----------



## janelovesyou (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

Interesting, i was just thinking about this today. I remember when I went into a MAC store and the MA kind of hesitated weirdly but still gave me the sample of Kitschmas and a generous amount at that. I was wondering if they had some kind of weird rule or something about it.

I can't remember how much I spent or what I bought that day but I definitely wasn't a regular and he didn't know me from Adam, so it was very much appreciated. That sample lasted me for a really long time too, but now that it's gone I want the full size jar and I'll probably have that forever.


----------



## eco (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

I've been buying mac for almost 3 years now, and know the ma's by name.  usually the manager or the former manager (who recently got married and cut down her hours) help me... and I have never once been offered a sample.  And I buy basically everything except mascara and nailpolish!  There have been times when I've hemmed and hawed over which moisterizer or foundation to choose, and still., I never get "let me make you a little sample so you can try it" never!

I have also never seen them make a sample for another customer either.  

I spend a lot of money on mac, and sometimes I feel a bit dissapointed that they do not make it a practice to offer a sample every now and then to regular customers at all their locations.  I'll be in macy's looking around cosmetics and the clinque ladies are always offering me samples as I walk by-- and I've never bought anything there, I always just browse all the MU!


----------



## Karyn (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

My Mac MA was always generous with samples, and even volunteered to give me samples of 2 pigments.  They were so generous, that I gave some of each to my daughter and since then have bought several more!


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Pigment Samples?*

My MAs are always very generous with samples. I have pretty good relationships with the girls at the stand-alone store at which I shop, so that's no surprise, but I was very impressed today. I just recently got my Pro card, and I stopped by the counter at which I used to shop a lot, said Hi, and chatted for a while. I mentioned how sad I was that I wouldn't be able to shop there anymore because I was a Pro member now, but I'd still be by to see new things and play (they're five minutes away, the nearest freestanding is like an hour) with them. I asked for samples of three of the new rushmetal pigments and they gave me very generous samples. I love my MAs!


----------



## MariahGem (Jan 23, 2008)

*Samples of pigments?*

So I am new to MAC products (not new to high end makeup though) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and it seems like a lot of people are getting free samples (big samples!!) of pigments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there a special way you have to ask?  Do you have to buy something first?  What special handshake do I have to learn to get my hands on some of these!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Samples of pigments?*

This should be helpful:

http://specktra.net/f188/mac-stores-...igments-73048/


----------



## cipelica (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok, if I got it right...when I buy something at a PRO store (spend arround 150$) (I will go there) I can ask for some Pigment samples? How much can I get (one, two)?
They are for free?
Do they come in that litte jars?


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes you can.. yes, they are for free.. and yes, they come in little jars..
Well whenever I go to MAC and spend a lot, the maximum I get is two (the colors I REALLY think of getting).. just use your common sense.. Would you try on 5 different pigments all at once..? HTH


----------



## cipelica (Aug 23, 2008)

How much money do I need to spend in a MAC store before I can ask for a sample?
I suppose I can not buy just one mascara? (That would be ridiculous or….not???)


----------



## jsky83 (Dec 29, 2008)

*pigment samples*

I did a search for pigment samples but couldn't find an answer to my question. How do I go about getting samples of pigments? When making a purchase can I just ask for a sample of one I want? There are a few I would like to try but I know I will never use a full jar of most of them. Are samples free like at Sephora or do they charge? Also do they do samples at Nordstrom or Macy's counters or only at MAC stores? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: pigment samples*

Sometimes MAs will give pigment samples with purchases, and of course you are free to ask. I would try and make a purchase that justifies it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise try the Clearance Bin here - we have a number of good sellers of samples that you can try if you arent interested in a full sized jar


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: pigment samples*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jsky83* 

 
_I did a search for pigment samples but couldn't find an answer to my question. How do I go about getting samples of pigments? When making a purchase can I just ask for a sample of one I want? There are a few I would like to try but I know I will never use a full jar of most of them. Are samples free like at Sephora or do they charge? Also do they do samples at Nordstrom or Macy's counters or only at MAC stores? Thanks in advance for the help!_

 
I merged this post with an existing thread on the topic.  An advanced search with 'Pigment' in the title field brought up the existing thread.


----------



## jsky83 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks!

Oh and I will for sure be checking out the Clearance bin when I get to 20 posts! I have tons of barely used or brand new stuff from other brands to swap for mac. Gotta feed my new obsession. haha


----------

